# Three 150W or 250W Metal Halides?



## FJP (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post:

I am in the process of planning my tank set up. It is a 6 by 2 by 2 ft tank, approximately 670L. It will be a planted aquarium.

I have decided on metal halides. Just not sure whether to purchase a unit with three 150W or three 250W bulbs. I know even the 150W would be more than adequate for a planted tank, however the price is deterring me. Is 250 W absolute overkill ?

The 250 W unit is another $30. Not sure if it would be cheaper in the long run to operate three 250 W bulbs for a shorter period of time than have the 150W bulbs running even longer. The 250 W bulbs are more expensive to replace though.

With the 250 W unit, I would be able to make the transition into a marine set up without needing to modify my lighting set up. 

Which way do you think I should go? Any suggestions would be apprciated

Thanks, Regards, Fraser.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

hey Fraser, welcome to the forum!
I recommend the 3x150 Halides, good choice for your tank size and depth.

Of course if you want to transition into marine you have a good point, the 250x3 would be a better fit for reefing. 250x3 would be a bit much for a planted tank, probably more difficult to keep stability. Are any of the fixtures you are looking at also with supplemental PC or T5 bulbs? If so, and you go with the 250x3, you could run supplemental bulbs part of the day and a shorter period of MH. 

in the end, I still say go with the 150x3 - but I've moved on past reefing long ago. Too much $$$


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Are metal halides energy efficient and 'green'?*


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

it depends on lots of factors.

The biggest factor is the reflector. Some focus light more then others.


----------

